# US Citizen - marriage in Dubai (Urgent) please help



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello all,

My buddy is planning to get married in Dubai and they have done little research and not come up with much. The US Consulate only gives information on christian and Islamic weddings. but their situation is a bit different. Can someone please help? 

*Guy: *
U.S Citizen, 
Religion: Sikh 
UAE Residence Visa

*Girl*:
Not U.S Citizen
Religion: Christian
UAE Residence Visa

I read somewhere that they both have to make a document from our consulates stating that they are both fit for marriage?
Where would they get married? Which court will facilitate it? 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think there are secular weddings in this country, which is why the US consulate only gave you information on religious weddings.

Tell your friend to fly to Cyprus. I've been to three Cyprus weddings in my eight years here.

Why getting married in the UAE is a knotty affair | GulfNews.com


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> I don't think there are secular weddings in this country, which is why the US consulate only gave you information on religious weddings.
> 
> Tell your friend to fly to Cyprus. I've been to three Cyprus weddings in my eight years here.
> 
> Why getting married in the UAE is a knotty affair | GulfNews.com



oh boy! what a shame. So if they get married in Cyprus, do they need to do something to make the marriage legal in UAE? and more importantly, how do they go about applying for a green card for the girl?

thanks!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

... Or the Seychelles. It’s an easier process there than in Cyprus and you get a better honeymoon.

Marriage certificate would be notarized in Seychelles if you use a proper agency, it then needs stamping at Foreign Affairs. 

Its an easy(ish) process, I’ve just done it. Happily married 7 weeks now.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Tell your friend to fly to Cyprus. I've been to three Cyprus weddings in my eight years here.


Depending on the girl's citizenship, getting a tourist visa for Cyprus to attend her own wedding can be a very difficult and long-drawn out process.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What nationality is the girl? There's a possibility one of their embassies could carry out a marriage, but unlikely. As she is Christian, they could get married in one of the churches here. Yes, you require certificates of no impediment to marriage, then the marriage certificate has to be attested.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

It's so amazing how simple things could be a big deal in this part of the world.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

brinks said:


> It's so amazing how simple things could be a big deal in this part of the world.


You think? A friend has just had to get married here, because she and her husband - both Brits passport holders have not lived in the UK for years. Other countries can make it very tough as well.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Which agency did you use for Seychelles and what was total cost if you don't mind me asking. Thinking to marry in Seychelles in the next few months


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

adrianh said:


> Which agency did you use for Seychelles and what was total cost if you don't mind me asking. Thinking to marry in Seychelles in the next few months


I'll drop you a PM with some details.


----------



## cdnxpat (Oct 10, 2009)

could you please pm me the details also thanks


----------



## Steve87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't even bother with marriage here! As the others said go to Cyrpus and have a much nicer wedding. Congrats.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

You can get a simple ceremony done in one of the churches here in Dubai (depending on her citizenship, which appears to still be determined). I am American and my husband is British. We got married at Jebel Ali Christchurch, they asked if one of us was Christian and baptized (I was the one). They asked for a baptismal certificate but it wasn't required. Because our consulates don't do this service, they recognize that they perform both a religious and state service so this church in particular is a bit ore lenient. For a fee, they can also get the marriage license to obtain the appropriate stamps that might be necessary, or you can do it yourself. This could be an easy option for the couple. They do, however, hold interviews to ensure there's no fraud or scam.


----------



## Sgm (Sep 3, 2014)

Windsweptdragon, Congrats..


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Sgm said:


> Windsweptdragon, Congrats..


Thanks very much.


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

cdnxpat said:


> could you please pm me the details also thanks


Check out Best Wedding Organiser in Seychelles - Packages, Prices, WeddingtoursWeddings in Seychelles
Cheers


----------

